# Buddha's personality type



## Aliciadreams (8 mo ago)

I think he is an INTJ 5w4. He has Sun in 8th house, Venus in 9th house and Taurus Ascendant.

Jesus Christ is a Libra Ascendant.


----------



## dandelion breeze (8 mo ago)

I would say Buddha was INTP and Jesus was INFJ.


----------



## ignoregasm (9 mo ago)

Jam and Buddha was an ESTP 7w8


----------

